# Has anyone taken a Udemy course?



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I've had really positive experiences with Coursera, just got a message from Udemy, where they are havinga big sale. This course caught my attention: 

https://www.udemy.com/the-professional-guitar-masterclass/

I am probably going to sign up, unless someone stops me. What think?

EDIT: there is a coupon code to get the 15% credit - see link further down to get to it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It looks very comprehensive. I would do it!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a lot of beginner stuff in the beginning but if you divide $200.00 by 10 hours, it's $20.00 an hour. Since you can go to the lessons over and over, and ask questions on an ongoing basis, it's an even better deal and as the course continues the course goes way beyond beginner lessons.

In theory, if you had a friend that wanted to take the course with you, you could split the cost if you wanted to. I'm not sure if that would be wrong or not. You would have to check to see if he allowed that.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

It's actually on sale until June 30th for $*15*. Seems like a great deal, so I'm going to give it a go. I encourage anyone else here who is interested in trying it too to sign up. We can encourage each other that way or help each other along. 
The instructor did say that he would provide personal feedback if we post video of ourselves playing in the class forum. For that alone, the few bucks it costs should be worth it. 

On that note, $200 is a fair price for pro instruction too. $15 is a short term promo, I suppose Udemy wants to catch up with the other big mooc providers like Coursera and Edx.

edit - just registered, it's $15 USD which is about $19 CDN today in case that makes a difference to anyone here.

second edit - there is a coupon code THINKBIG515 
I've included a link pointing to the page with the coupon applied below (2 posts down)


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't see the $15 USD promo, do you have a pointer?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

LexxM3 said:


> I don't see the $15 USD promo, do you have a pointer?


Try this:
https://www.udemy.com/the-professio...-26-thinkbig-newusers-t1&utm_term=cc_category


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Perfect! That worked, signed up. Really appreciate the thread and the discount pointer!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lord-Humongous said:


> It's actually on sale until June 30th for $*15*. Seems like a great deal, so I'm going to give it a go. I encourage anyone else here who is interested in trying it too to sign up. We can encourage each other that way or help each other along.
> The instructor did say that he would provide personal feedback if we post video of ourselves playing in the class forum. For that alone, the few bucks it costs should be worth it.
> 
> On that note, $200 is a fair price for pro instruction too. $15 is a short term promo, I suppose Udemy wants to catch up with the other big mooc providers like Coursera and Edx.
> ...


Well, $15.00 or $19.00 Cdn. is a no brainer.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I've breezed through the first handful of lectures, they are basic but it's usually necessary to go over the basics to ensure that there aren't gaps in the student's knowledge that might be problematic later. I've stopped at Lecture 6 on intervals. There is an exercise where you are to call out the interval along a string as you play each fret up the neck. Not sure if I'm explaining that correctly, but it would be tonic, minor second, major second, minor third, and so on. I've been taught this theory to some extent before but I've never really understood the difference between a minor seventh and major seventh and so on. I'm going to go over this one a few times to see if sticks in my colander. So far the course seems good, nice format and Udemy has a slick iOS app that I've been using on my iPad and iPhone.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I've breezed through the first handful of lectures, they are basic but it's usually necessary to go over the basics to ensure that there aren't gaps in the student's knowledge that might be problematic later. I've stopped at Lecture 6 on intervals. There is an exercise where you are to call out the interval along a string as you play each fret up the neck. Not sure if I'm explaining that correctly, but it would be tonic, minor second, major second, minor third, and so on. I've been taught this theory to some extent before but I've never really understood the difference between a minor seventh and major seventh and so on. I'm going to go over this one a few times to see if sticks in my colander. So far the course seems good, nice format and Udemy has a slick iOS app that I've been using on my iPad and iPhone.




That's awesome. Yup, you need the basics if you want to get somewhere in understanding how the fret board works. It's just putting things I learn and have learned to practical use. I am sure you have an overall goal in mind! What genre of music do you play OR would like to?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Lola said:


> What genre of music do you play OR would like to?


I had to think about this question. Most of the music that I play now is blues and rock. I want to be versatile though. I'd like to get to a point where I can sit down with anyone and play with them regardless of style (jazz, country, metal and so on). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Try this:
> https://www.udemy.com/the-professio...-26-thinkbig-newusers-t1&utm_term=cc_category


Not sure where this came from but after reading this thread, I signed up using Paypal. I guess I can't resist a 92% discount. Now I hope I use it.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I prefer a 100% discount. 

Here's the link

Enjoy!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow. Wish I had found that link earlier. Maybe paying my $15 will keep me engaged though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I prefer a 100% discount.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for posting this. I was going to sign up for the $15.00 one today. I wonder what they are getting out of the free course?


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I prefer a 100% discount.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the link. Just signed up.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was going to sign up for the $15.00 one today. I wonder what they are getting out of the free course?


The course switches to Chinese after lesson one and the course to learn Chinese is $15 US.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> The course switches to Chinese after lesson one and the course to learn Chinese is $15 US.


谢谢

(look it up)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I started looking at the first few lessons. He goes pretty quickly. So much so that a beginner would be absolutely lost and frustrated.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, good to mention. This isn't a beginner course. He does start with the basics but he moves pretty quickly. I read somewhere once that it's worth spending a week practicing an online lesson before moving on to the next one. Thought I'd repeat it here in case anyone finds it useful advice.


----------



## The Cat Petter (Sep 15, 2015)

How's the course going for everyone? I'm a bit interested in this course.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Well... I completed the first module but then put it on hold because of another project (a gig, November 1, my first live musical performance in over 20 years, yay). There are a few things that I picked up in that module that I have incorporated into my regular practice regimen. I'll probably dive into the second module over the Christmas break this year.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for bumping this thread, I hadn't seen it before and it seems like a course I'd enjoy 
Just signed up for $10 (13.48 Cdn)


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread, I hadn't seen it before and it seems like a course I'd enjoy
> Just signed up for $10 (13.48 Cdn)


How did you do that? All the codes and (discount) links mentioned in this thread appear to have expired.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Sep 10, 2015)

pattste said:


> How did you do that? All the codes and (discount) links mentioned in this thread appear to have expired.


Ah yeah, once I verified the ones posted here didn't work I searched around and found another: "leap0010" (no quotes).
It seems to be valid until tomorrow (Oct 8th).

Here's an new coupon valid until Oct 14th: "space0010"
Here's a link for the course with the coupon already applied: https://www.udemy.com/the-professio...ual=&dtcode=atFUKkY3MYaF&couponCode=space0010

Edit: added the link with the coupon embedded. Somehow I thought I had added it in my previous post; my bad.
Edit 2: updated the post with a current coupon; link updated as well.

*TIP*: if someone reading this thread decides to sign up and the coupons posted have expired, try searching on google for current coupons, as they seem to always exist.


----------

